# Ultimate do everything bike?



## Scandy101 (Feb 10, 2015)

I've gone over a whole year without buying a new bike, and been thinning out the quiver as well. I'm getting more and more into long day trips and backpacking trips, and keep wanting a bike thats more suited to that. 
I've got a solid AM bike, a singlespeed rigid 29+ (closest i've got to a do everything bike, just a bit too slow for long road/gravel sections I encounter) A CX bike, and a road bike. so i'm pretty set, i've got a bike that can do basically whatever i feel like doing that day. 
Only thing is they're all pretty specific, I want something I can hop on, know the destination, be it 10 miles accross town, a 50 mile loop, or 200 miles away and know i can get there no matter what terrain i encounter. carry decent sized load, and know its not gonna be a big struggle. 

I've been thinking a wide flared drop bar 29er, stable, maybe something that could fit 29+ able to fit a front rack, and good space for bags. Was even thinking a drop bar fat bike that i could run 29er or 29+ tires on..

any ideas?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Salsa fargo. Why drop bar? I'm more of a flat bar with sweep+ bars ends for my do all rides. Surly Krampus? What kind of terrain?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sounds like a Surly Troll would fit the bill, except you wouldn't be able to squeeze a 29+ tire on it (I think 29x2.5" is the max?). That's why I went with the ECR instead. But I also avoid pavement like the plague, so the dedicated plus platform is great for my trip needs.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Scandy101 said:


> any ideas?


I've ridden my 29+ Krampus on challenging techy singletrack tours and knocked out 900kms of logging roads with pretty much the same setup.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

What's the 29+ bike?

If I were in your shoes, I'd get a Jones bar, 11 speed cassette, derailleur, and shifter and put them on the 29+ bike.

I also try to avoid pavement...


----------



## Scandy101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Im thinking drop bar because theres a ton of smooth gravel roads around me that access a lot of cool places, and about a 50 mile road ride in either direction to get to a lot of service road, gravel road, singletrack areas. I saw someone a couple days ago that had a mega wide, shallow drop flared drop bar on a 29er, tried to stop him to ask what bar it was, looked perfect..

Anyway, i dont want to touch my singlespeed because its perfect for what i use it for as is.

I'm not looking for ultra capable on techy singletrack, just be able to get through it. for the most part I probably wont encounter much harder than smooth XC singletrack.

I dont mind dropping a bit of $$ on the frame, i've been selling off old bikes knowing whatever i build may cost a bit. So Ti and carbon are definitely options. maybe a custom too


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Salsa Cutthroat seems like the obvious choice to me.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

Diamond Back Haanjo is the bike for you.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've done just about everything on my ECR and done it all in comfort. I've seen several with drop bars if thats your thing. Jones Loop bar though is hard to beat.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Jones Plus


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

buell said:


> Jones Plus


Yeah sorry about what I said earlier that is your answer. If budget was no issue my ECR might be replaced with a Jones.


----------



## philoanna (Mar 1, 2008)

Salsa Deadwood. I don't think they are making them for '17.
I don't have one, nor do I need one. But I want one.
Good luck and have fun!

PS Fargo is on my short list for my next bike cause it looks like it can do it all.
I have a Vaya, an El Mariachi(best bike ever!) and a Trek Farley.


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea... I think a 2017 Fargo would be a good bike for what you describe. I have a similar bike that was a custom 29er that I converted to a dropbar B+ bike. You can swap between a 29er wheelset with 60 mm wide Schwable G-ones for more gravel oriented rides or swap in some plus tires for more rugged terrain. 
Here is mine








mike


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

The new Karate Monkey with Jones Bars, that way, you can go 27+ or 29. 

Fargo, similar idea, but with drop bars.

FWIW, my Krampus has Jones H Loop bars, and they work well for the terrain you describe.


You could check into Advocate Cycles, Heyduke or Seldom Seen. Call them and speak to them about specifics you would like.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Surly Big Fat Dummy.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Smithhammer said:


> Sounds like a Surly Troll would fit the bill, except you wouldn't be able to squeeze a 29+ tire on it (I think 29x2.5" is the max?). That's why I went with the ECR instead. But I also avoid pavement like the plague, so the dedicated plus platform is great for my trip needs.


That's how I think of my Troll. For all it's ability, it mostly takes me to work and back, but apart from true, fat-bike terrain, I don't think there's much it couldn't handle, and yet with some smooth tires on there, I'm very happy doing my mostly-pavement commute and taking it out for short road tours. Replaced my Long Haul Trucker, and while I'd still rather have my Trucker back for a long day of nothing but flat pavement, those are few and far between. Building up a 26+ wheelset to expand my options further.

I'm in an apartment with limited storage, so having a quiver of bikes is difficult. Right now it's the Troll and a folding bike for travel or for days the Troll is being repaired. There are other bikes I'd like to get (like the Big, Fat Dummy), but there's no bike that I have my eye on that would get used as much as the Troll. Anything else would fill in an edge case, whereas the Troll is capable and fun to ride for the majority of what I want to do.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I would go with a 29+ bike with a Jones Loop bar. You could run 29+ tires for most things but if you were going to be on mostly smooth surfaces you could go with some 700 x 45 touring tires. I have a set of Ragley Luxy bars, which are off road specific drop bars, on my cross bike. I really like them for off road but I feel that they are not as flexible as normal bars are as far as having a lot of hand positions. For off road drop bars to really work correctly off road they need to be set up so that in the drops is where you want to be when things are intense, and once you do that then on the hoods is too high to be a good position. With the loop bars the serious off road position is good and the hunker down in the wind positions are good also. Running loop bars means that a wide variety of bikes are available compared to the choices that work with drop bars.


----------



## JPaul (Sep 18, 2010)

Willier Jaroon+?

I just need you to get one of these and tell me it is terrible so I can save my money.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

I second the Cutthroat. Light, fast, and comfortable. It is a N-1 quiver killer.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

JPaul said:


> Willier Jaroon+?
> 
> I just need you to get one of these and tell me it is terrible so I can save my money.
> 
> ...


Damn you i didn't know such existed and i used to think i had what i needed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2016)

senor_mikey said:


> Yea... I think a 2017 Fargo would be a good bike for what you describe. I have a similar bike that was a custom 29er that I converted to a dropbar B+ bike. You can swap between a 29er wheelset with 60 mm wide Schwable G-ones for more gravel oriented rides or swap in some plus tires for more rugged terrain.
> Here is mine
> View attachment 1109325
> 
> ...


 This. I have a Fargo and I want a 2017. 29r, 29+ 650+, you can run anything from 32mm touring tires to 29+. I'd own it with a set of 29r wheels and a 650+ and be set. My one note about the Fargo is this (especially as a drop bar bike), when riding technical trails I'd prefer a little more brake than it comes with. Mine has 160 rotors front and back and they're probably getting bumped to a 180/160 or 200/180. I'm also toying with the idea of suspending mine, although I'm more likely to do the 650+ conversion, just based on money and traction. I think people forget how well rigid bikes climb in tough terrain when there are things to hop along the way and I'd hate to lose that ability by swapping forks.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's mine...Snoqulamie Pass 44mm on there in this pic but will take 2.4's...



SPP


----------



## James39 (Aug 18, 2015)

My friend built up an ECR with drop bars, and he uses it for everything. Little slow on the road, but he's got no complaints otherwise.

I plan on getting the new Karate Monkey and putting Jones bars on it to be my do it all mountain rig. I already have a Cross Check that has been capable of way more than I ever expected, but something more suitable for nasty singletrack is my next step.


----------



## Fumare (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm new to mtbr and am looking at a El Mariachi 2 for st and bike packing not sure if I should get it or a new trail bike 120 timberjack salsa. What do you think? Will the XC EM2 100 hold up on the off road or do I go with a trail bike?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

More road or more trail oriented??

Drops need a bike with a shorter reach, whereas a traditional trail bike has a longer top tube.

Ultimate for me? Should be capable of at least 29 and 27.5 plus in titanium with braze ons. A little longer chainstays to accomodate a rear rack. Front suspension too. Not too slack in the front for good climbing accuracy. Must take a front derailluer and a triple up front.

My ancient 29r titanium has been converted to more of a gravel grinder but it has been through the wars with me and has always delivered. I too am running the Compass 44 c Snoqualmie pass tires on it and it rolls like a road bike and tackles most dirt surprisingly well. I almost put a drop bar on it but to keep from spending too much money I needed bar end shifters and would have to go back to mechanical discs. I love it with the Mary bars, hydraulic disc brakes and shimano shifters and drivetrain. For speed I have aero bars on it.

My trail bike and off road rig is a Trek Stache. I can forgive it's shortcomings as a bikepacking rig for it's awesome capabilities.
A do everything rig is going to have some compromises. For me two bikes seem to fit the bill.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

SlowPokePete said:


> Here's mine...Snoqulamie Pass 44mm on there in this pic but will take 2.4's...
> 
> 
> 
> SPP


Nice saddle!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I'm looking at the Moots Frosthammer for the ultimate do all bike. Fat bike with 5" tires, switch them out to 29+ up to 2.8". Run plan old 29er. Add rack mounts if needed, add 3rd H2Omounts. Run with rigid or get a Bluto fork. My biggest concern or question I have is the "q factor", being a 100mm BB and knee or hip pain. I had total knee replacements and I don't want to go down this road and develop knee pain.


----------



## Scandy101 (Feb 10, 2015)

woody.1 said:


> Well I'm looking at the Moots Frosthammer for the ultimate do all bike. Fat bike with 5" tires, switch them out to 29+ up to 2.8". Run plan old 29er. Add rack mounts if needed, add 3rd H2Omounts. Run with rigid or get a Bluto fork. My biggest concern or question I have is the "q factor", being a 100mm BB and knee or hip pain. I had total knee replacements and I don't want to go down this road and develop knee pain.


Thats what i've been thinking lately.. going the fat bike route. being able to swap out 4-5" tires for 29+ or fast rolling 29er tires without getting the geometry too out of whack. the tough part would be finding a compromise with geometry that would excel in 5" fat bike mode on rough terrain yet be good on smooth gravel and pavement for long distances.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

This is pretty interesting: Domahidy Designs' Titanium Hardtail: Plus Wheels, Pinion 12-Speed Gearbox, and Gates Belt-Drive - Pinkbike


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Scandy101 said:


> Thats what i've been thinking lately.. going the fat bike route. being able to swap out 4-5" tires for 29+ or fast rolling 29er tires without getting the geometry too out of whack. the tough part would be finding a compromise with geometry that would excel in 5" fat bike mode on rough terrain yet be good on smooth gravel and pavement for long distances.


Titanium will help smooth it out on the gravel roads for sure.
I have no experience with a 29+, but where I live I've talked to guys on Ti 29+ (Kokopelli Bikes) and they all love them. They say they are faster on the 29+ than regular 29er.
Shoot Moots an email and ask your questions. Not sure where you live, but maybe you have a Moots dealer close by. Moots has always been quick replying to me with questions.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Scandy,
Came across this thread on the Moots Frosthammer.

http://forums.mtbr.com/custom-build...ll-frosti-any-frosti-934465.html#post12958525


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Nice saddle!


Thanks! Looks good feels good!

SPP


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

Currently sketching out plans for a new TI pinion 18 speed gearbox bike with sliding though boost axle dropouts. It will have a boost suspension lockout front fork. 3 wheelsets. 29+, XC/CX and road/commuter.

Loop bars with aero bars on top. Ultimate touring bike down to trail and road.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Richwolf... Is that a homemade frame bag for the Stache? If not, where'd you pick that up?


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

I pared down my collection to just one bike for everything, and so far I've been pretty happy with how it's going. Leaves a little to be desired, but no surprise there.

I bought a cheap trek x-caliber frame, krampus fork, jones loop, 1x10, brooks cambium. I run 29+ up front and a nano in back for almost everything. I'd like to switch to an ikon or similar in the back.

The only time I second guess this idea is riding into a headwind on pavement or railtrail. This bike is not the best at anything, but it seems to be good enough at everything I use it for. That new purple karate monkey frame looks awesome though...


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

I don't have a recent picture of it geared but this is pretty close to current.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> Richwolf... Is that a homemade frame bag for the Stache? If not, where'd you pick that up?


Sorry I didn't see this post. It was made by Big Dave at Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks. Welcome to the Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks Stockpile - PRODUCTS


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I woild definitely say fatbike with two wheelsets, if your knees will tolerate the q-factor.


----------



## Scandy101 (Feb 10, 2015)

I've been doing some more thinking about this. I'm also trying to do a few endurance races this year, not quite sure exactly what yet, but been eyeing some 100 mile mtb races, gravel races, and some 24 hour events as well. It'd be nice if this bike could double as a race bike for some of those. 
A lot of the events seem to be pretty mellow terrain, mostly service road, gravel, some road, mellow XC singletrack, with very few actual tech sections. which pretty well sums up the all around nature I want in my "all-rounder" 

Im leaning much more towards the drop bar rigid 29er route, with the ability to run a short travel fork if I need. I just need some ideas for bike to look.

I looked at the moots baxter a little bit, though thats a bit more than i want to spend on a frame, otherwise, its pretty much spot on perfect. the cutthroat might be good too, but i'm just a little hesitant about carbon, I'd rather stick with metal that i can beat on a little more. 

Also looking at some of the more hardcore gravel bikes, maybe run 29er wheelset with 45c or 1.8 tires, which would be awesome for more gravel oriented events, and have a 27.5 wheelset that i can run 2.1's or something for mtb events, dropper post, swap out some flat bars, maybe suspension fork. 

I'd consider going the custom route, but id like to get something pretty quick, like by spring.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Scandy101 said:


> I've been doing some more thinking about this. I'm also trying to do a few endurance races this year, not quite sure exactly what yet, but been eyeing some 100 mile mtb races, gravel races, and some 24 hour events as well. It'd be nice if this bike could double as a race bike for some of those.
> A lot of the events seem to be pretty mellow terrain, mostly service road, gravel, some road, mellow XC singletrack, with very few actual tech sections. which pretty well sums up the all around nature I want in my "all-rounder"
> 
> Im leaning much more towards the drop bar rigid 29er route, with the ability to run a short travel fork if I need. I just need some ideas for bike to look.
> ...


Couple of comments:

It's not easy to swap between drop and flat bars. They require very different frame dimensions to make them comfortable. For a drop bar, you want it closer and higher, otherwise you will be really stretched out and crouched down because the main hand positions are forward of the stem clamp, whereas on a flat bar your hands are behind the stem clamp.

For longer rides/races on trails, would want bigger tires than 2.1", but that's personal preference.

Maybe something like the second generation Salsa Fargo would work if you want drop bars? Steel, suspension corrected and drop bar.

What about a 29er with a Jones Loop bar? lots of hand positions and super comfy.


----------



## Addy Marx (Jul 18, 2009)

Dingle speed your single speed. Adjust tires according to trip/terrain. Swap out suspension fork or rigid fork depending on trip/terrain. Change bars if you want to and spend the rest of the money you would have on a new bike on a plane ticket to go somewhere awesome to ride it. From someone who rides one bike that does it all.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

JPaul said:


> Willier Jaroon+?
> 
> I just need you to get one of these and tell me it is terrible so I can save my money.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Oh no. I just bought one. It is awesome. A beautiful bike and very comfortable.


----------



## bad_kharma (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's my rig









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

